# Aspen and Diamond Willow sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The stick with the Angle and dogwood flowers is diamond willow the other one is carved from aspen.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice....!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice - I want to get a hold of some of that diamond willow.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Very attractive sticks. I like the burgundy background, makes the carvings pop. I can't quite tell from the pic is the hand grip area on the aspen cord wrap or carved?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

alador said:


> Very attractive sticks. I like the burgundy background, makes the carvings pop. I can't quite tell from the pic is the hand grip area on the aspen cord wrap or carved?


It is carved. Sorry the picture is no the best.


----------

